# Trawler Search



## seamanstains (May 11, 2007)

I am looking for information on a Peterhead Trawler named the Glenstruan A200, my friend has a photo but would like more information on this vessel. My friend also has the Bell form the Ross Cormorant GY665 which he would also like information on. I have looked on certain websites but the information is very sketchy, there is never much mentioned about ships or am I looking in the wrong places?

Regards,

Alex .....


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Alex
I have already replied to you on your original thread regarding Ross Cormorant

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=11617

The info is on above


----------



## seamanstains (May 11, 2007)

Yes I know you did but all I can see is a photo, I would like a bit more info. Like what had happened to it during its life and it's final demise.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Glen Struan was built at the Mitchell shpyard in Peterhead in 1958 as a great liner / trawler. She fished as a great liner for only about 5 years before her trawl gear was put aboard. She fished out of Aberdeen as a trawler until the late 1970's early 1980's before being withdrawn from service. She is still around as a houseboat in the Thames area and was up for sale last year.

Now called Dawn Gem ( http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=103808 ) all yours for £85,000.....more than it cost to build he i suspect lol.

The Glen Struan A200 featured in a film about Trawling and Greatline fishing ( Trawling & Hook line and Sinker still available thru Ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRAWLING-HOOK...ryZ41594QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ) showing her on her maiden trip fishing for Halibut. I only have one photo of her as a trawler ( taken by my mother in the mid 1960's http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/48779/cat/522/si/glen struan/perpage/24 ) manouvering in Aberdeen harbour.

She was 117ft overall and is of close size similarity to my Grandfathers last big sidetrawler Forward Pride A367 ( built to the same basic hull design the year after the Glen Struan ) which has the following dimensions

Place of Construction : Mitchells shipyard , Peterhead
Registered Length(m) : 32.35(106ft) registered length 35.66m(117ft overall )
Gross Tonnage : 215 Ton
Net Tonnage : 71 Ton
Engine Power(kw) : 368.5kw/495hp


----------



## seamanstains (May 11, 2007)

Many thanks for that information, I cannot view that nostalgia picture but perhaps you could e-mail it for me please?


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Is this any good

Ross Cormorant GY 665

Built
1961 Cochrane & Sons Ltd Selby


Yard No
1465


Owner at New
Ross Trawlers Ltd Grimsby


ID no
43647


Launch Date



Gross Tons
288


Engine
550 HP Diesel


Length
110ft


Breadth
24ft


Owners

1970
Wyre Trawlers Ltd Fleetwood
1973
British United Trawlers Granton
1978
British United Trawlers Aberdeen
1982
Colne Shipping Ltd Lowestoft renamed " DOMINICA " oil rig safety vessel
1991
Scrappe


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b192/bigscotsbloke/trawlers/GlenStruan-A200-1960s.jpg

Thats the Glen Struan A200 photo , I uploaded it to my photobucket account for you.

Davie(Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Jim Pottinger has uploaded a photo of the Ross Cormorant as an oil industry standby vessel off Aberdeen http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3754/cat/522/si/cormorant/perpage/24

If you can't see the photo join the fishing section and it should show up.

Davie(Thumb)


----------



## seamanstains (May 11, 2007)

Many thanks for the info it has been a great help, I cant find the picture of the vessel being a standby boat, pity that.


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Cormorant*

Pictures of Ross Cormorant in the Wyre....

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal15/gy665rosscormorant.html

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/grimsbygal2/gy665rosscormorant.html

Regards


----------

